# Cool Keyboard from ZAGG coming soon



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

It will be 99.99 at Zagg:


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

That is cool - can't wait to hear some reviews here ...


----------



## JeffM (Nov 22, 2009)

Looks pretty slick.


----------



## gadgetgirl003 (Mar 22, 2009)

I may buy this case for my daughter when it is released. She is in college and likes to take her iPad to class to take notes. I think it would be perfect for her. I type so slowly that I am fine with using the onscreen keyboard so I don't _need_ one for myself.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

I thought the setup I had was good...I WANT THIS!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I'd be interested in this, also. I wonder if it will fit in any of the available slipcases?

Mike


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

jmiked said:


> I'd be interested in this, also. I wonder if it will fit in any of the available slipcases?
> 
> Mike


Here's the specs on it. Says it only adds 1/4 in. to the iPad.

Size and Weight
Height: 9.75 inches (248 mm)
Width: 7.625 inches (194 mm)
Depth: .4 inches (10.2 mm)
Depth w/keyboard: .54 inches (13.7 mm)
Weight: 7 ounces (.2 kg)
Weight w/keyboard: 12.8 ounces (.37 kg)
Adds only 1/4 of an inch to the iPad
In the box
ZAGGmate
MicroUSB cable for charging
Quickstart guide
Four rubber feet (optional)
Battery
ZAGGmate with keyboard uses a 510 mAh rechargeable lithium polymer battery that will last several weeks of normal use without charging.

> Zagg.com


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

wow, anyone want to buy my bluetooth keyboard? I have to get this.  When does it get released?


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

There was a place on the ZAGG site to sign up for an email when it's released...apparently there's not a date yet.


----------



## luvshihtzu (Dec 19, 2008)

I just got my new Apple Bluetooth Keyboard a few days a go.  How annoying, but I do see a couple of problems trying to put this in another protective case.
Will wait for the reviews too.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Hubby pre-ordered one for me today for Christmas. He is getting an iPad from work and I'll pass on my current case and keyboard to him. I can't wait to get it!

> Zagg.com


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

I threw "subtle" hints out the window and sent the link to hubby (a couple of times) with the text "Limited qty - I WANT THIS!"  I really want this... all I have is the standard Apple case and would love to have a keyboard and that level of protection.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

I've been keeping my eye on this keyboard for quite some time. May have to buy it. (There's a similar one available for the iPhone, as well.)


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Shhhhh.....sign up for e-mail notification.  I just got an e-mail saying it's available for preorder in limited quantities to ship December 17th...........


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Shhhhh.....sign up for e-mail notification. I just got an e-mail saying it's available for preorder in limited quantities to ship December 17th...........


[whispering] thanks. I'll do that!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I just preordered it.. 

> Zagg.com


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Does anyone know if this clicks on the back of the iPad if you aren't using the keyboard?


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

rho said:


> Does anyone know if this clicks on the back of the iPad if you aren't using the keyboard?


It clips over the screen.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Cindy416 said:


> I've been keeping my eye on this keyboard for quite some time. May have to buy it. (There's a similar one available for the iPhone, as well.)


Where do you see the iPhone case? I'd love to it and I can't find it on the site.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kay_dee said:


> Where do you see the iPhone case? I'd love to it and I can't find it on the site.


It's a Boxwave case. Here's the info. (Sorry to post something for iPhone in the iPad thread.)

Here's a case with a built-in keyboard. Looks great!










http://www.boxwave.com/products/keyboardbuddycase/apple-iphone-4-keyboard-buddy-case_3968.htm


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Thanks Cindy! I sent the link to the hubby. I would LOVE this for my phone. The keyboard is the only thing I dislike about it.


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

kay_dee said:


> Thanks Cindy! I sent the link to the hubby. I would LOVE this for my phone. The keyboard is the only thing I dislike about it.


You're welcome! Seems as if I am frequently accidentally adding n or m between words. I guess I hit those letters instead of the spacebar when using both my iPad and iPhone. I am betting that an actual keyboard would help tom prevent that.


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

I pre-ordered it as soon as they were accepting them. Hope I get it soon! I have been watching this case for a long time!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

skyblue said:


> It clips over the screen.


Sorry I wasn't clear .. I realized it clips over the screen when you aren't using the iPad what I meant to ask was if you don't want to use the keyboard (like if I take the iPad to the gym to read while on the treadmil say) can I clip the keyboard part to the back if the unit so it stays together as one piece?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I wouldn't think so because of the curve of the ipad itself.. It would probably press on the keys... But I could be wrong.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I wouldn't think so because of the curve of the ipad itself.. It would probably press on the keys... But I could be wrong.


That was what I was thinking too - darn maybe I will get one of those defender cases instead and a bluetooth keyboard instead I really want something that I can use like I said above. I thought it would be too perfect if it did work like that


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I am on the Happy Owl thread having pre-ordered the case/handbag. Now I see this... I have to have it! I love this! I wonder if it will fit in the Happy Owl bag? This is slick!

Of course, may not need the keyboard with me on the go, but it sure will be nice at home! If the iPad is in my Happy Owl it's protected. If out of the Happy Owl it would go with the Zagg. Ooooh. I just love it.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I decided to go ahead & place my pre-order to get in line for this. I received an e-mail that Zagg is offering 50% on their site on Monday. This case is excluded from that, but I was afraid more people would see it & place orders against the 'limited' quantity. As much as I would like to have this before Christmas, I couldn't see paying an additional $20+ for expedited shipping, so I opted for the free USPS shipping.

I have the Apple case & bluetooth keyboard, but this looks like it would work better for me. I don't use the keyboard as much as I would like, because I haven't found a good way to prop up the iPad in my lap & also use the keyboard. But I get frustrated that it can be difficult to navigate a text box on-line when using the on-screen keyboard. I think this would work well to mimic the standard laptop screen/keyboard setup. And would still support portrait orientation for apps like WWF.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

As much as I was all _OMG I HAVE TO HAVE THIS_ I decided to wait and not pre-order. I have a really good case and keyboard, and if I wait, I can see how everyone else likes it


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I REALLY want this!  I just got my iPad and I would like a keyboard.  Should I just go for it or wait?  I think this might be nice for travel, too.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm thinking of ordering this before I get my iPad!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I cant wait to get mine. I think it will be the perfect solution for me. I don't use a cover at all, and bounce between laptop and iPad pretty regularly. This keyboard case will be very nice when I'm out and about.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Luvmy4brats said:


> I cant wait to get mine. I think it will be the perfect solution for me. I don't use a cover at all, and bounce between laptop and iPad pretty regularly. This keyboard case will be very nice when I'm out and about.


Wow you are brave! I am so afraid of dropping it and damaging it! Is the external keyboard more versatile? More functional?

Vet, I like your "be prepared attitude"!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Looks like Zagg has another winner with this keyboard. (Here are our affiliate links for the pre-order of it!)

ZAGGmate - the perfect companion for your iPad


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Harvey said:


> Looks like Zagg has another winner with this keyboard. (Here are our affiliate links for the pre-order of it!)
> 
> ZAGGmate - the perfect companion for your iPad


Harvey, you're killing me here!!! Are you getting one?


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

skyblue said:


> Vet, I like your "be prepared attitude"!


Yep, I'm asking everyone to give me gift cards for Christmas!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I just posted to the Zagg folks asking if the keyboard snaps onto the back of the iPad when not in use. (I hope so, but will post their response when I get it.) 

I sure hope it fits into the Happy Owl case/bag!!!!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I am going to wait for reviews.  I really want it, but don't want to plunk down $100 for it right now.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

what is that mini usb port for?


----------



## Emily King (Jun 9, 2009)

Charging the bluetooth keyboard, I imagine...


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

duh!!
my Apple keyboard is not rechargeable so I didn't even think of that


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I just posted to the Zagg folks asking if the keyboard snaps onto the back of the iPad when not in use. (I hope so, but will post their response when I get it.)
> 
> I sure hope it fits into the Happy Owl case/bag!!!!


I sent them an email last wee and haven't heard back yet.. If I hear I will post too.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm waiting till I hear back from KB users and others.  I'd like to know if it snaps on the back and whether there are any overheating issues...but I really do love the look and everything...

Betsy


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I went to *Best Buy* this afternoon and *tried out the new ZaggMate Keyboard!!! * I chatted with the sales guy about it. It's A LOT of money for such a tiny little keyboard. I almost feel like it's easier to type on my iPad in my positionable leather case. I just couldn't plunk down $100 for it today. Check your local Best Buys to see if they are available. If you like it you can enjoy *instant gratification*!!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be near a Best Buy tomorrow...hmmmm.

EDIT: You can go to Best Buy; ignore where it says it's backordered and do a pick up in store. It'll ask for your zip code. According to the website, Best Buy has them available for pickup at my store and others.

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I bought one today. I didn't open the package although I wanted to! I bought it for my son's birthday. I'm waiting for my Best Buy gift card to arrive and when it does I'll get another one for myself. It's really light and super thin!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> I just posted to the Zagg folks asking if the keyboard snaps onto the back of the iPad when not in use. (I hope so, but will post their response when I get it.)
> 
> I sure hope it fits into the Happy Owl case/bag!!!!


They responded that it does not snap onto the keyboard when the keyboard isn't being used. Snaps one way only.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

GinnyB said:


> They responded that it does not snap onto the keyboard when the keyboard isn't being used. Snaps one way only.


Thanks - I'm glad I went with the other case I really needed that feature for what I wanted. My answer was more along the lines of them not understanding what I was saying.. Not that I'm surprised I get that a lot 
I so suck are explaining things


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I cancelled my zagg keyboard.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I cancelled my zagg keyboard.


How did you get it canceled? They haven't answered my requests to cancel mine.

Melissa


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I called them. They said they would refund my paypal and that it would take about a week to show up.  It was very easy.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

corkyb said:


> I called them. They said they would refund my paypal and that it would take about a week to show up. It was very easy.


There's my problem then. I cant call them and they don't answer my emails thru their site. Maybe I can have someone call for me.

Melissa


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Why can't you call htem?  Are you out of the country?  If you paid by credit card, I would think they will probably want to talk with you in person.  If you paid with paypal, maybe you could get away with someone else doing it.  I can't remember, but I don't think they asked me too many personal questions.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I can't call since I'm hard of hearing. I usually use a relay service thru iPhone but something like this is easier to have someone else call. They did email me back today though and are refunding me so I don't have to do either one. Yay! 

Melissa


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

That's good that they got back to you, Melissa. Did you decide to pass on the Zagg, or purchase locally?


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

I'm not Melissa, but I am going to go to Best Buy to check it out.  But I don't like that it is not a complete cover and I don't like how  small the keyboard sounds.  But I want to see it before I decide.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

corkyb said:


> I'm not Melissa, but I am going to go to Best Buy to check it out. But I don't like that it is not a complete cover and I don't like how small the keyboard sounds. But I want to see it before I decide.


Good idea, corky. That's what helped me make my decision, too.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

I got one at best buy but am taking it back. The keys are way too small for me. I know I could get used to therm but I just don't care for it anyway. The thing that holds the iPad up seems a little flimsy and I can't hold it in my lap without holding iPad in place if I move around. It's kind of just sitting there. 

Melissa


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

I understand your concerns, Melissa.  I really wanted to love that little keyboard, but it just didn't measure up to a $100 purchase for me.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Oh I think Melissa just made my decision for me.  My only interest really was being able to hold it in my lap and type on it.  I already have the bluetooth keyboard so I'll just keep that and continue my quest for a stand.  I really need to take it out of it's cover and try it on that little wedge pillow that I bought.  I am just fearful of using it without a cover for some reason.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

corkyb said:


> Oh I think Melissa just made my decision for me. My only interest really was being able to hold it in my lap and type on it. I already have the bluetooth keyboard so I'll just keep that and continue my quest for a stand. I really need to take it out of it's cover and try it on that little wedge pillow that I bought. I am just fearful of using it without a cover for some reason.


Seriously, DO take it out of the case and try the WedgePad. My iPad has been running around 95% caseless for months. I dropped it and had it smash glass-first against a dog crate--ZERO DAMAGE. In 6 months, it's gotten just one tiny nick on the metal edge; no scratches, no dents, nothing. The ipad is way more durable than people think it is. And my user experience with the WedgePad far exceeds my expectations. I can type way more easily on the virtual keyboard while using it, and read in virtually any position.

It's worth a shot. The only time I case mine is for travel outside the house.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

The Zagg is definitely not for everyone, but I do want to say that I was in a conference yesterday morning and typed all my notes on with the Zagg on my lap and had no problems whatsoever. I was actually surprised because I normally prefer a table or desk. The iPad stayed totally secure and I didn't have to hold it at all. Typing on it is like typing on my netbook so I've adjusted pretty quickly and I just love it.


----------



## meljackson (Nov 19, 2008)

Corky, go to Best Buy and try it out for yourself before you make a decision. A lot of people say it's easy to use on their lap. I have the apple wireless keyboard too and prefer it I think. I didn't think it was worth 99.00 but that's just my opinion. I hate to talk you out of buying one when it might work out great for you. 

Melissa


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As for the size (smallness), I found my netbook keyboard, which to me is about the same size as the Zagg's, small at first.  But I slowed down my speed when I started typing on it and gradually got used to it.  I did make the commitment to use the Netbook for my only computer for about a month before I took it with me so that I would be used to it...I would say try to use the Zagg keybd a lot before giving up on it for smallness.

That being said, the Apple keyboard is quite nice.  I've been carrying it around coverless and my iPad with only the Apple cover for six months now, jamming both in my purse along with various other junk.  The grandkids play with the iPad.  The glass screen is quite tough and the iPad quite rigid.

Betsy


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Well gosh, I almost hate to report this because I wanted to think only good things about the Zagg. We bought one for our son for his birthday and I opened it up to touch/feel it. I liked what I felt. I liked how the iPad snapped in and I loved the thinness (is that a word) of it on the Zagg. When I saw that it had to pair with an iPad, I opted not to do it since my son's would be paired to it.

A day after he got it he sent a text saying it would not pair. He struggled and struggled with it. Nothing. I told him to bring it back when he visits this weekend and we'd exchange it. (We still have the receipt.) He said he'd rather have the Apple bluetooth keyboard. Too bad about the Zagg.

Now I'm rethinking, but I do like that someone said they typed on their lap! I have the small Apple bluetooth keyboard I use with my big screen iMac. It took some time getting  used to the spread-out keys, but now it's ok. I just really like the duality of the Zagg, but not if it's got problems other than aesthetics.


----------



## kay_dee (May 24, 2009)

Ginny, tell your son to make sure the keyboard is charged--there is not enough power out of the package to pair it up. After I let it charge for about an hour, I followed the instructions and it worked (then I let it charge overnight). I think I had to turn the keyboard on first and then change the settings on the iPad. After the initial connection, all I do is turn on the keyboard and give it a few seconds to connect and then type away.

By the way, I'm typing this reply with the Zagg on my lap


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I charged it before we gave it to him, but I'll send him your comments!


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Ginny, let us know how this all turns out with the Zagg.  Between this and the "angry owl" fiasco, you've got a lot going on!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

skyblue said:


> Ginny, let us know how this all turns out with the Zagg. Between this and the "angry owl" fiasco, you've got a lot going on!


The Zagg and Angry Owl are sort of hand-in-hand. I am very curious to see if the Zagg will fit in the case part of the Owl bag. (I seriously doubt it.) If not in that part, then maybe in the purse compartment. If not, I won't be disappointed because I figure when I am using the purse to carry my iPad, it'll mean I'm out and about and won't necessarily be using the keyboard. I would like the iPad and the Kindle to both fit. (Silly to carry both, but there may be times when I want that.)

I'll ask my son if he's tried it again. He may have just given up.


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm hoping the Zagg fits in the Happy/Angry Owl case. It only adds a quarter of an inch, right? I wonder if it fits in any of the cases.


----------

